# hi, from south wales...



## anthony_m

hi all,
just joined as i have recently purchased my first tt and would like to get to know more about it, so what better place to start!!!great forum...
anthony.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Anthony, Welcome to the Forum. Lets see some pics.
H.


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## anthony_m

Harold said:


> Hi Anthony, Welcome to the Forum. Lets see some pics.
> H.


hi all,
here is a pic [i hope it works] of my tt, as you can see its denim blue, has 66,000 0n it, with half blue leather and alacantra, as soon as i had it i realised that the timing belt hadnt been done after checking the service history, so, changed belt, water pump, tensioner, and tensioner pulley. all i can say is, i take my hat off to the boys who work on these every day, needless to say, i wouldnt want to do another, but i supose the more times you do it, the easier [if thats the right word] it becomes.
anthony...


----------



## anthony_m

anthony_m said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony, Welcome to the Forum. Lets see some pics.
> H.
Click to expand...

hi all,
here is a pic [i hope it works] of my tt, as you can see its denim blue, has 66,000 0n it, with half blue leather and alacantra, as soon as i had it i realised that the timing belt hadnt been done after checking the service history, so, changed belt, water pump, tensioner, and tensioner pulley. all i can say is, i take my hat off to the boys who work on these every day, needless to say, i wouldnt want to do another, but i supose the more times you do it, the easier [if thats the right word] it becomes.
anthony...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Anthony, Cannot see your pics, signup to photobucket, its free, upload pics, copy & paste "img" tag into post
H.
http://register.photobucket.com/?ref=homejoin


----------



## Hoggy

Thats better, looking good. Where are you in S.Wales? .Hundreds of miles away from me I expect.
H.


----------



## anthony_m

Harold said:


> Thats better, looking good. Where are you in S.Wales? .Hundreds of miles away from me I expect.
> H.


hi harold,
just outside cardiff.
anthony...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, As I thought, hundred + miles away. See very few TT down here.  
H.


----------



## anthony_m

hi,
i didnt see many over here, untill i got one, typical, now they seem to be everywhere!!!
:lol:


----------



## JamesR

hi mate nice to see more people from south wales on here! i know how you feel i got my TT around 2 months ago and ive noticed them poping up everywhere now 

good choice of colour lol!


----------



## anthony_m

hi james,
yes, its the classic colour! :lol: but seriously i was really looking for a green metalic one, [green is my favourite colour] but gave up and settled for one from my next favourite colour in the tt range.
anthony.


----------

